

First Annual Google Programming Contest (2002) - Buetol
https://web.archive.org/web/20020206161024/http://www.google.com/programming-contest/

======
Buetol
And the winner of the contest:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20030812200014/http://www.google...](https://web.archive.org/web/20030812200014/http://www.google.com/programming-
contest/winner.html)

Including:

\- A geolocated search

\- n-grams analysis

\- Generate page signature as a google search query to find the page again in
the future via google (replacing URLs with keywords)

